# How many times to you reuse a pouch?



## Wes Delaney

*Reuse ing your pouches?*​
*How many times do you reuse a pouch?*

I use a new pouch per bandset23.23%I only sometimes reuse pouch812.90%I almost never replace my pouches5283.87%


----------



## Wes Delaney

I hope I posted his in the right section. It was kind of related to changing band sets so I thoughts his would be right.
Anyway I have a couple of pouches I saved from tube shooting. When ever I would buy a new band set I it would come with a new pouch and I saved a few I the old ones. Now that I am making my own bandsets they are coming in handy. The pouch that came with my truemark black bands has been on several sets of flat bands. And I was wondering who else reuses there pouches and how often?


----------



## JTslinger

It all depends on the pouch. Some pouches I have from Simple-Shot are one-time use only pouches. Some pouches I have (like ones from RayShot) I use multiple times.


----------



## kenyaslinger

I make my own pouches from selected cow hide. I use them two or three times with tubes, but most of the time i dont have to!


----------



## Barky Bow

I do not know what it is that makes me use and re use (probably because I have always been taught never to waste) but for me I use and use and use until the pouch virtually disintegrates before I change it or get a new one.

I think this is probably because the pouches I have are of very very high quality (thanks Leon 13)

Hope this helps you in some way but I must admit that much like most things that are slingshot related it boils down to personal preference.

Clint


----------



## mr. green

I'm like Clint. Re-use until it breaksdown.


----------



## Northerner

I re-use the pouch until it's too stretched out of shape. I like the soft well used pouches best.


----------



## leon13

Till they go to 
"pouch walhalla" 
Cheers


----------



## quarterinmynose

until it breaks,

until it looks like it's about to break,

until I manage to get it wet and then it gets stiff,

or if it just plain sucks...until the bandset breaks or I simply can't stand it anymore.

I usually end up ordering more pouches when I have given all my nice ones away with frames.


----------



## Arber

I have one supersure pouch and thats it, nothing more.


----------



## Rayshot

I reuse them until they are about to break.


----------



## rockslinger

Rayshot said:


> I reuse them until they are about to break.


Me too!

If it ain't broke don't fix it!


----------



## NaturalFork

Rayshot said:


> I reuse them until they are about to break.


What he said.


----------



## Wes Delaney

So I guess it's pretty much unanimous that the pouch will far out last the bandset!


----------



## Urban Fisher

Wes Delaney said:


> So I guess it's pretty much unanimous that the pouch will far out last the bandset!


Yes! I have one pouch that has been used probably on over 15 bandsets....and it's still going strong! Only time I threw a pouch away was one I made. I did a center hole and with age the hole seemed to get stretched bigger and bigger. Once my ammo started going through the hole...then I knew it was no longer any good.


----------



## pgandy

I use multiple times until the holes look like they are going to pull through. I can't give a number and the life somewhat depends on the strength of the bands sets. I get more use with lighter sets. However, I picked some up from Dankung, who has it appears since stopped selling them, that are hemmed leather. I don't think I've ever worn one of those out. Could be why the stopped selling them, no return customers. I've use those until the rough side is so smooth it is impossible for me to hold when drawing. Then I learn to coat that side with something to increase the friction and keep on truckin'. I've gotten what must be 1000s of shots with those. I count the shots per bandset but not the pouch. One thing is for sure, if I ever run out of my supply I will take my leather pouches to a shoemaker and have him stitch around the edges.


----------



## Viper010

Lol I've been reusing my Rayshot SuperSure so many times I can't remember n its still only broken in nicely, no sign of wear n tear what so ever. My own pouches made of recycled furniture leather last 2 or 3 sets of flats most times but varies a little from couch to couch n depending on model


----------



## wll

Re-use till I feel they have had better days. I always check the holes when putting on old pouches, if I see they are wearing and look like they are on the downside .... I toss .em.

wll


----------



## filipino_saltik

i use them till they break.. in found that the older the pouch the beter the are specialy with the high quality leather the pouches i have from leon wa used more than 20 times each already

Sent from my SM-G530H using Tapatalk


----------



## Tex-Shooter

The more a pouch is used the less accurate! A lot depends how out of shape it is, am I just plinking, what kind of leather, how the pouch is cut and etc.


----------



## inconvenience

I absolutely can't stand ANY pouch curl so I use a whipping knot about a quarter inch from the pouch.

Since I started doing this my pouches last at least ten bandsets. Unless I do something silly like triple 1"x3/4" .040 tapers.


----------



## CatapultLaM

Until it ruins your accuracy or it's annoying to handle, or when it is torn to un safeness.


----------



## vince4242

I use the double pit microfiber pouches from China. I have not had any failures with one of their pouches yet. After thousands of shots they look just as good as new. One upside is the more you use them the softer a microfiber gets and it feels more comfortable in my hand for shooting. I'm sure someday one of these will fail but it's going to take a very long time. I'm keeping track so when it does fail I'll know how many months or years it's lasted... Up to 9 months so far, with shooting everyday.

Cheers


----------



## Tobor8Man

I was lucky enough to find a pair of woman's leather boots in the trash. Pouches made from this last a long time - have not had to replace one yet.


----------



## Berkshire bred

I cut my pouches from the leather cut off my old work boots. Nice and soft, very strong and last a long time. And essentially free. I only change when the pouch is approaching failure, at least 5 or 6 band sets, likely more.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

I keep re-using until they stretch way out of shape. Which is a really long time for most of them. I love the SS kangaroo pouches, especially for 3/8" and 5/16" but they are the ones that stretch and "ware out" for me. With waring out meaning the "only" last through 6-10 band sets for me.


----------

